# So, This is Funny



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

Feel free to post your own humorous anecdotes.

I was talking to a friend of mine. A mutual acquaintance told him a story.

This guy is a deputy sheriff and he was called out to investigate the theft of a robotic lawnmower.

As it turned out, the owner wasn't able to program the mower very well. It simply drove itself out into a farm field and kept going until the battery died.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

That's hilarious!


----------

